# Expansion tank



## aati badri (12 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## aati badri (12 نوفمبر 2012)

يستخدم هذا الخزان في :
1- دورة المياه المثلجة مع الشيلرات
2- دورة المياه الساخنة مع الغلايات
3- مع السخانات المنزلية
لماذا ؟؟


----------



## aati badri (12 نوفمبر 2012)

الماء هذا السائل العجيب اللذيذ
يتصف بعدة صفات كلنا نعلمها ويهمنا هنا صفتين
1- ان الماء يتمدد بالحرارة وينكمش بالبرودة وقد يكون العكس في ظروف خاصة
2- الماء سائل غير قابل للانضغاط
ونتيجة تمدده بالحرارة عندما تعمل الغلاية او يتوقف الشيلر عن العمل وعدم انضغاطيته
قد يتسبب في تحطيم شبكات المياه وبقية المعدات والملفات مما حدا للتفكير في حل هذه المعضلة
وكان المنقذ هو بطل موضوعنا هذا


----------



## aati badri (12 نوفمبر 2012)

ينقسم خزان التمدد الى نوعين رئيسين
أ- خزان مفتوح وهو اول ما اتجه اليه التفكير لحل هذه المشكلة 
ب- خزان مغلق وهو الاحدث وينقسم الى انواع 
سوف ناتي عليها ونذكر عيوب ومحاسن كل نوع 
وكيف نصممه


----------



## aati badri (12 نوفمبر 2012)

انواع المغلق هي :
Compression Expansion Tanks 
Bladder Expansion Tanks 
Diaphragm Expansion Tanks


----------



## aati badri (12 نوفمبر 2012)

هذ التقسيم ليس نهائي وقد تجد البعض يقسمه بطريقة مختلفة


----------



## aati badri (12 نوفمبر 2012)

صور عمنا قوقل
expansion tank - بحث Google‏


----------



## aati badri (12 نوفمبر 2012)

مخطط
http://tankdrawings.com/chilledwatertanks/WL924B.jpg


----------



## mustafatel (12 نوفمبر 2012)

Thank you very much for the subject, are going to talk about the pressure too​


----------



## aati badri (12 نوفمبر 2012)

تصميم
Calculating Expansion Tanks


----------



## aati badri (12 نوفمبر 2012)

تصميم الديافرام تايب
Diaphragm Expansion Tank Sizing


----------



## aati badri (12 نوفمبر 2012)

وتصميم بB2E Expansion Tank Calculator 2


----------



## aati badri (12 نوفمبر 2012)

http://www.coadengineering.com/articles/198005.pdf


----------



## aati badri (12 نوفمبر 2012)

Expansion Tanks for Cold & Hot Water Systems | Wessels Tank Co.


----------



## aati badri (12 نوفمبر 2012)

نواصل غدا
ونحدد مكانه المفضل في دورة المياه المثلجة مع توأم روحه ال air separator

وسياحة مجانية هنا
http://westank.com/expansion-tanks/


----------



## aati badri (13 نوفمبر 2012)

عند تصميم دورة او شبكة المياه المتلجة
يكون الضغط في الطابق الاخير قليلا
ولكن يجب ان لايقل عن الضغط الجوي
حتى لا ينسرب الهواء الى داخل الشبكة
مسببا مشاكله المعروفة ومنها قد يتجمع اعلى المواسير 
والملفات ويتسبب في اعاقة سريان الماء او ما يعرف ب air lock
ومن مشاكلة زيادة معدل تآكل المعادن


----------



## aati badri (13 نوفمبر 2012)

كذلك من المعلوم ان الهواء يذوب في الماء وان اي ماء به هواء مذاب
ولكن هذه الذوبانية تتوقف على درجة حرارة وضغط الماء
فعند درجة حرارة معينة وثابتة تقل الذوبانية كلما قل الضغط

يمكنك الاطلاع على الجدول هنا

Air Solubility in Water


----------



## aati badri (13 نوفمبر 2012)

هناك محددات لمكان توضع الخزان المهيب
1- أن يكون في نقطة اقل ضغط
2- ان يكون عند نقطة لايتغير عندها الضغط
3- ان يكون في نقطة ضغطها يساوي ضغط التعبئة
هذه النقطة في مكان ما على خط سحب المضخة


----------



## thaeribrahem (13 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور يا استاذ بانتظار المزيد


----------



## aati badri (13 نوفمبر 2012)

من ارمسترونج
http://www.armstrongpumps.com/Data/.../37.10_Expansion_Tanks_product_data_sheet.pdf


----------



## aati badri (13 نوفمبر 2012)

http://www.google.com.sa/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=expansion+tank&source=web&cd=3&cad=rja&ved=0CDYQFjAC&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3Do3jeShUBDUo&ei=hiSiUPWYII66hAeosIC4DA&usg=AFQjCNGW9NFDLzGgWdA0f3K75_D1TVwmhg


----------



## aati badri (13 نوفمبر 2012)

وللطاقة الشمسية نصيب
http://www.solarpanelsplus.com/workspace/uploads/documents/expansion-tanks.pdf


----------



## aati badri (13 نوفمبر 2012)

How to Re-charge a Hot Water Boiler Expansion Tank

Re-charge a Hot Water Boiler Expansion Tank - Diaphragm Tank


----------



## aati badri (13 نوفمبر 2012)

mustafatel قال:


> Thank you very much for the subject, are going to talk about the pressure too​



THIS FOR U
How a bladder pressure tank works and how to use it for low pressure problems

Residential Water Tank Sizing Calculator | WELLMATE Composite Water Storage Tanks

Drawdown Factor Chart | WELLMATE Composite Water Storage Tanks


----------



## MOSTAFAZEDAN (13 نوفمبر 2012)

دائماً معطاء ياأستاذ عبد المعطي
شكراً جزيلاً​


----------



## nofal (13 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## hikal007 (14 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور يا بشمهندس . ودام عطاءك لإخوانك وبارك الله لك


----------



## mohamed mech (15 يناير 2013)

استاذ و رئيس قسم​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (15 يناير 2013)

ربنا يبارك فيك ويجزيك الخير


​


----------



## nidhalmaissa (15 يناير 2013)

Really I don't find words to thank you Sir


----------



## zanitty (15 يناير 2013)

و لما انت يا حج بتعرف تشرح و عبقرى كمان 
بتبخل علينا ليه 

خد ده فى ايدك 
Flexcon expansion vessel - Flamco (POL) - YouTube


----------



## eyadinuae (16 يناير 2013)

بارك الله بك وجزاكم الله خيرا وانشا الله دوام الموفقية والنجاح ... حبيبنا الغالي ...


----------



## aati badri (16 يناير 2013)

MOSTAFAZEDAN قال:


> دائماً معطاء ياأستاذ عبد المعطي
> شكراً جزيلاً​



العفو م مصطفى


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (16 يناير 2013)

لك كل الشكر والتقدير بارك الله فيك


----------



## zanitty (16 يناير 2013)

مساهمه منى يا صديقى اقدم برنامج تاكو نت لاختيار العديد من منتجات تاكو (مضخات - مبادل حرارى - خزانات تمدد )

TacoNet Product Selection.rar


----------



## محمد العطفي (20 يناير 2013)

موضوع منظم ومفيد كما توعدنا منك يا مهندسنا العزيز


----------



## aati badri (20 يناير 2013)

nofal قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا .



وجزاك ووالديك خير الجزاء


----------



## aati badri (20 يناير 2013)

hikal007 قال:


> مشكور يا بشمهندس . ودام عطاءك لإخوانك وبارك الله لك



العفو ياهندسة
ودام عطاءهم واخوتهم وصحتهم


----------



## aati badri (20 يناير 2013)

mohamed mech قال:


> استاذ و رئيس قسم​



يكفيني معيد في اي قسم انت رئيسه وافاخر كل العالم بذلك ياريس


----------



## aati badri (20 يناير 2013)

riyadh1 قال:


> ربنا يبارك فيك ويجزيك الخير
> 
> 
> ​



ويبارك في صحتك واهلك ومالك
وطمنا عليك


----------



## aati badri (20 يناير 2013)

nidhalmaissa قال:


> Really I don't find words to thank you Sir



مرورك يكفيني ويشرفني


----------



## aati badri (20 يناير 2013)

zanitty قال:


> و لما انت يا حج بتعرف تشرح و عبقرى كمان
> بتبخل علينا ليه
> 
> خد ده فى ايدك
> Flexcon expansion vessel - Flamco (POL) - YouTube



معقول اكون وسط فريق انت من رواده ولمدة ثلاث سنوات وما اتعلم 
وشكرا على هداياك المميزة


----------



## zanitty (20 يناير 2013)

و خد عندك ملف من دار الهندسه لحسابات الاكسبانشن تانك ( بس عمرى ما جربته و لا اعرف عنه حاجه يعنى مش مسؤول عنه )


----------



## zanitty (20 يناير 2013)

عموما الفكره عجبتنى 
ايه هى الفكره 

نعمل حصر بكل المواد اللى بنستخدمها فى التكييف 
و كل ماده منهم نتكلم عنها بالتفصيل 
نشرح نظريه عملها 
اهم الموردين 
اسعاره ان امكن 
ملفات تصميميه ليه 
برامج اختيار 
اتسشرا اتسشرا 

بحيث يبقى عندنا ملف كامل للمعده 
و مفيش مانع بتوع الصيانه يكلمونا عن اشهر الاعطال و احسن طريقه للتركيب و هكذا 

قلتوا ايه


----------



## aati badri (20 يناير 2013)

zanitty قال:


> عموما الفكره عجبتنى
> ايه هى الفكره
> 
> نعمل حصر بكل المواد اللى بنستخدمها فى التكييف
> ...



على بركة الله 
سير وعين الله
ترعاك


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (21 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس عبد العطى وديما فى عطاء مستمر انت واخونا زانتى وكل المشاركين فى الموضوع


----------



## المهندس الحالم (24 مارس 2013)

الله عليك يا حبيب والديك 

مشكور جدا جدا جدا


----------



## ديار السعيدي (24 مارس 2013)

جهود مشكورة


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (24 مارس 2013)

كم انت رائع يا مهندس عبد العاطى
جزاكم الله خيرا
ونفعنا بعلمكم وكل المسلمين


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (24 مارس 2013)

عجبتنى جدا فكرة المهندس احمد
ونعملها موضوع مثبت ولو لفترة محدودة


----------



## ديار السعيدي (24 مارس 2013)

تسلم على المعلومة


----------



## ديار السعيدي (24 مارس 2013)

جهود مشكورة


----------



## mahmood mrbd (24 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا ويا ريت دايما تسرد المواضيع بهذه الصورة اي التركيز على الموضوع من كل الجوانب


----------



## aati badri (19 أغسطس 2013)

احتجت اليوم لهذا الموضوع ورجعت اليه
وجدت اخوة لي قد مروا عليه ولم ارحب بهم

فاليعذروني جميعا ولهم شكري


----------



## aati badri (19 أغسطس 2013)

http://www.taylor-engineering.com/d... - Understanding Expansion Tanks - Taylor.pdf


----------



## abdelsalamn (21 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (22 أغسطس 2013)

هكذا يكون العطاء 
جزاكم الله كل خير جميعا و أجزل لكم العطاء في الدنيا و الجنة في الآخرة
تلميذ أنا في حضرة العلماء


----------



## محمد العطفي (2 فبراير 2014)

الله يكرمك بجد معلومات فوق الوصف وممتازة الله يجازيك خير عنا وعن الامة الاسلامية باكملها


----------



## aati badri (3 فبراير 2014)

شاكر اساتذتي الذين امتدحوا عملي المتواضع هذا ولكنه كرمهم واحساسهم المرهف


----------



## على عدوس (25 نوفمبر 2018)

مشكووور علي الشرح الجميل


----------



## ياسر العزي (24 أكتوبر 2019)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود​
​


----------



## ياسر العزي (27 أكتوبر 2019)

thanks


----------



## ahmed_20 (3 يونيو 2020)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (16 يونيو 2020)

جزاكم الله خيرا استاذنا الكريم


----------

